# The Passing of Bob Quinn



## hapkenkido (Jul 18, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyonr in the Modern Arnis family know that Bob Quinn passed today of a blood clot. More information will come.

Mr. Quinn, I love you and will miss you, but I know you are getting to bang sticks again with Professor again.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2010)

.


----------



## fangjian (Jul 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 18, 2010)

Many thanks to Master Bob Quinn for hosting the Professor at his school in Ga.

I am glad that I had the pleasure to have met him and to have heard the stories that he told about GM Presas.

So many great things came from those times in Tucker for me personally, from receiving my Lakan in Modern Arnis, meeting the great people who attended the seminars, and sharing personal interactions with the Professor at those camps.

All of which would not have been possible without Bob taking the risk and having the guts to move down south, supposedly upon the suggestion and encouragement from GM Presas from what I was told.

May he rest in peace and may God look over and bless his family and students with Peace and comfort in this time of need.

The one thing they can rest assured in, is that their loved one, Bob, made a positive difference small and great to both the great and small!

All the best to you all.

Lakan Guro Harold Evans
Southeastern US Director
FCS-Kali


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 18, 2010)

Bob Quinn opened the doors to his school for a meet & greet last year, and he made me feel like a visiting VIP. I was looking forward to seeing him again soon.    He'll be sorely missed and my heart goes out to his family, friends and students.

Rest in Peace Bob.

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 18, 2010)

I got the word from Jimmy Thomas as it was occurring and right after it happened.  

Bob Quinn was a good friend of mine.  He was one of the most positive people I knew.  I can count on the fingers of one hand the people I know who would consistently look for the good in things or any situation.  Bobby was one of those.  Unfortunately I haven't been and there is only one other person I can think of who is in his league in this manner.

My wife, Marie, has met a number of martial artists in the years we have been together.  She was telling me that when she met Bob in the 2006 Brevard camp, he impressed her not only with how he moved but how approachable he was, how 'real' he was and how he was not full of himself.  Hell, I may have been one of those full of themselves but she didn't say any names.  I cannot do anything but agree with her fully.

This passing is way too early, way too soon.

He adored his wife, Sang Le.  She made life exciting for him and she made him happy.  Her son, Khan was not his _step-son_.  He was his _*son*_.  His lead man, Jimmy Thomas, was family - not just a black belt student.

Bobby Quinn was one of the quiet old timers back in the day with Lee Lowery, etc.  He never played that up.  He was content with having trained with Prof. Presas as well as Mr. Ed Parker.  What a lineage!

I will miss my good friend.  I miss him already but instead of mourning his passage, I do him the same honor as I did with Remy - I will smile and remember the good times, the friendship, the fact that I had the privilege and good fortune to have him as a friend and brother of mine.

Bobby, in some form or another I will see you again.

With love,
Dan


----------



## modarnis (Jul 19, 2010)

Terrible news to start the week.  I met Bob more than 35 years ago.  I was about 8.  We were both begining our training under Lee Lowery.  After a long stretch of time,  Bob and I reconnected by chance.  I travelled over to train with Professor Presas in Georgia and I find Bob as one of the seminar hosts.

He was a gentleman and a true martial artist.  He will be missed.

Rest in Peace Bob.




Brett Salafia


----------



## stickarts (Jul 19, 2010)

I first met Bob over 20 years ago and he was always a gentleman and set the the good example for others to follow. I have kept in touch with him over the years, attended one of his camps many years ago, and made it a point to visit him at his school whenever I visited Georgia. Bob has made a positive difference in my life and in the lives of many. Bob will be very missed. I also will have many fond memories.


----------



## rompida (Jul 19, 2010)

I only met him once, at the camp in Brevard.  However I was most impressed with how "real" he was.  He would talk and discuss Modern Arnis with anyone, regardless of rank, and was truly genuine about it.  Whenever I have heard his name since I have been reminded of the content of his character.   We've lost one of the good guys.

My prayers for him and his family.  


.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## MJS (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## graywolf (Jul 19, 2010)

My name is Howard Vanderbeck. I knew Bob Quinn in the old days when I was head instructor of the Joe Corley Karate Studio in Atlanta. Many years passed and we connected at the Modern Arnis Summer Camp in Bevard, N.C. It was a great time. I have many fond memories of Robert; his passing has an impact on me. Words will not fill the void. He was a great martial artist and a true warrior. He loved the art and I will miss him dearly!
Cordially, Bob's friend, FCS Kali Instructor, Howard Vanderbeck


----------



## seasoned (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## hapkenkido (Jul 19, 2010)

To show you how much he loved the arts, Mr. Quinn is to be buried barefoot in his gi with a stick in hand. He also wanted all who were martial artist to come in their gi to the viewing/funeral.


Mr. Quinns body will be available for viewing from 3p-11p at Lees Funeral Home (2476 Lawrenceville Highway Decatur, Ga 30033  a little more than 4 miles from the karate school) on Tuesday and Wednesday.  A special ceremony will be held at the funeral home on Thursday (July 22nd) from 10a-11a.  Mr. Quinns body will then be transported to Medlock cemetery at 5170 E. Ponce de Leon Ave in Stone Mountain for burial.

Mr. Quinn would appreciate if the AK students would gather at Lee's Funeral Home on Wednesday to show what they had learned from their teacher.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jul 20, 2010)

I was shocked to hear through a MT Friend on facebook that Bob Quinn had passed away...
I first met him in the mid 1980's at Bob Hoffman's Massachusetts Seminars in Beverly w/ Prof. Presas. He was always the quintesential "Nice guy"!
Always affiable,A genuinely smiling,fun loving person with a great love for arnis & kenpo. I remember him & the Twins [you know who I'm talking about if you knew Bob in those days and his students]
I had lost touch with him until recently and didn't know he was "arnisdor" [yes, on occasion, I am a stupid dummyhead] for years [and he would laugh at that too!]
It was a joy to have reconnected with an old friend and he will be sorely missed...
RIP


----------



## Brian Jones (Jul 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 20, 2010)

Last night in my arnis class I held a class in homage to my old friend.  Using the footage from the 2005 Brevard Arnis camp DVD, I replicated what Bob taught at the camp.  I also went over with my students who Bob Quinn was and his many qualities.

Dan


----------



## DragonMind (Jul 26, 2010)

For Your Soul Brother Bob:

[FONT=verdana,arial]When, through intense propensities, we are wandering in the _Sangsara_,
Along the bright light-path of the simultaneously-born Wisdom,
May the heroic Knowledge-Holders lead us,
May the bands of the Mothers, the _Dakinis_, be our rear guard.
May we be saved from the fearful narrow passageway of the _Bardo_,
May we be placed in the state of the perfect Buddhahood.[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial]May the ethereal elements not rise up as enemies;
May it come that we shall see the realm of the Blue Buddha.
May the earthy elements not rise up as enemies;
May it come that we shall see the realm of the Yellow Buddha.
May the fiery elements not rise up as enemies;
May it come that we shall see the Realm of the Red Buddha.
May the airy elements not rise up as enemies;
May it come that we shall see the Realm of the Green Buddha.
May the elements of the rainbow colors not rise up as enemies;
May it come that all the Realms of the Buddhas will be seen.
May it come that all Sounds will be known as one's own sounds;
May it come that all the Radiances will be known as one's own radiances;
May it come that the _Trikaya_ will be realized in the _Bardo_.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial]
[/FONT]
Namaste


----------



## chris arena (Aug 22, 2010)

I only met Mr. Quinn once at the last seminar that he hosted with the Professor at his school and have conversed with him a few times on this forum. This is sad news to hear.

Chris A


----------



## Dieter (Aug 22, 2010)

I Met Bob at the Brevard camp and immediately I had the feeling to meet a friend.
I did not know him well, but we stayed in contact.
I hoped to see him again next year in Buffalo.

Good people die way too early.


Rest in peace Bob.


With respect

Dieter Knüttel


----------



## hapkenkido (Nov 20, 2010)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL8AGEL8qpMv=**0zrcjwAYzPk*


----------

